#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  BST SP geluids-set

## Banned

Iemand ervaring met de BST SP218 subkasten ?? Deze kosten niets en toch 800W RMS ( voor dat geld kun je niet eens de kast bouwen en afgewerkt hebben )



Dit geldt ook voor deze SP212 top / fullrange

----------


## ronny

> citaateze kosten niets en toch 800W RMS



en wat zegt die 800watt rms?  bij welk rendement?, welke speakers?, hoe klinkt het?

die dingen zeggen me namelijk wat meer als een paar cijfertjes op papier...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Banned

Merk speakers weet ik niet. Maar ik denk ( omdat het uit het oosten komt ) dat het ZOMAX speakers zijn ( de enige speakerfabrikant in china geloof ik ) En die maken geen slechte speakers ....... Ze maken bv speakers voor EAW en JBL

----------


## lichtenlawaai

het merk bst is misschien bij meer mensen bekend als boost... is in veel duitse webshops te koop. in nederland ben ik nog geen verkooppunt tegengekomen...

----------


## Banned

Dan zou je bij mij terrecht kunnen hoor. Sinds kort kan ik het leveren tegen gunstige prijzen maar ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn met ervaringen.

Heb zelf interesse om die SP serie aan te schaffen ook voor DEMO natuurlijk. 

Het is alleen moeilijk om de hele serie te nemen terwijl ik niet weet wat de ervaringen zijn.

Kwa prijs zou het niets moeten voorstellen maar dat dacht ik ook van JB met de VIBE series.....

Voor dit geld kun je geen kast zelf bouwen

----------


## BAJ productions

noem dan es prijzen

----------


## dj_lucv

Rick's Light in Oisterwijk heeft ervaring met BST apparatuur. Die hebben ook diverse geluidssets van ze gehad.

----------


## Banned

SP212 kost 240,00
SP218SUB kost 330,00

Prijzen zijn in BTW 

Maar goed hier gaat het niet echt om. Waar het omgaat is of er iemand ervaringen heeft met deze speakers.

Ga ze binnenkort bestellen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lichtenlawaai_
> 
> het merk bst is misschien bij meer mensen bekend als boost... is in veel duitse webshops te koop. in nederland ben ik nog geen verkooppunt tegengekomen...



@lichtenlawaai: BST en Boost zijn 2 verschillende merken. Prowebshop in Zoetermeer verkoopt deze merken al een tijdje en importeert zelf ook.

----------


## sntho0

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Iemand ervaring met de BST SP218 subkasten ?? Deze kosten niets en toch 800W RMS ( voor dat geld kun je niet eens de kast bouwen en afgewerkt hebben )



Kost inderdaad wel heel weinig! Je zou haast zeggen dat het niets kan zijn. De prijs komt aardig in de buurt van de ravelands. Die kisten wegen bijna niks en deze zijn een dikke 90 kg. Of hebben ze er lood in gestopt? Toch ben ik ook wel heel benieuwd wat dit spul presteerd.
Hier nog even de specs:


2 x 18" ( 46 cm ) Aluminium Bass Chassis
800 Watt RMS 
1600 Watt Piek 
Impedance: 4 Ohm 
Bereik: 25Hz - 300Hz 
Rendement: 1W/1m : 98dB 
Afmetingen: 720 mm x 1200 mm x 680 mm 
Gewicht : 93,5 kg 
Inclusief speakon kabeldeel

----------


## dj.peet.

er zitten audax speakers in welke zijn overgenomen uit een fallisement.
let wel op...op=op.
Dit stond afgelopen week in de Meet music op blz.46

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Hmmm, dj peet, back in town? [V] 

Heeft er trouwens iemand een gerichte link naar deze speakers?

John

----------


## jurjen_barel

[u]BST SP-218 SUB (319.00 incl. BTW):</u>
2x18" Subwoofer
2 x 18" ( 46 cm ) Aluminium Bass Chassis
800 Watt RMS 
1600 Watt Piek 
Impedance: 4 Ohm 
Bereik: 25Hz - 300Hz 
Rendement: 1W/1m : 98dB 
Afmetingen: 720 mm x 1200 mm x 680 mm 
Gewicht : 93,5 kg 
Inclusief speakon kabeldeel


[u]BST SP-212 (229.00 incl. BTW):</u>
2x12" 1x1,75" Fullrange speaker
2 x 12" ( 31 cm ) Aluminium Bass Chassis 
1 x HF Driver : 1,75" 
Vliegpunten 
400 Watt RMS
8000 Watt Piek 
Impedance: 4 Ohm 
Bereik: 50Hz - 18Khz 
Rendement: 1W/1m : 97dB 
Afmetingen: 1005 mm x 448 mm x 448 mm 
Gewicht : 36.8 kg 
Inclusief speakon kabeldeel


Ff uit een webshop gekopieerd. In of op de BST catalogus kan ik geen URL vinden naar een website, dus die zullen ze dan waarschijnlijk niet hebben. Maar dan zeg ik erbij dat het de catalogus is van 2003/2004.  :Wink:

----------


## Banned

site is : www.bstdj.com

----------


## Mathijs

Beste Mephisto. Klaar met reclame maken?

----------


## Banned

reclame maken ?? ben gewoon benieuwd of er iemand ervaringen heeft met deze speakers.

Zoals ik had verwacht zijn er weinig mensen hier die er iets vanaf weten.

----------


## LodeS

Hey die lui maken ook Soundmate setjes, exact hetzelfde als DAP, en zie ook al namaak ev'tjes..
Mischien die SP218 en SP212 ook zelfde als dap?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Merk speakers weet ik niet. Maar ik denk ( omdat het uit het oosten komt ) dat het ZOMAX speakers zijn ( de enige speakerfabrikant in china geloof ik ) En die maken geen slechte speakers ....... *Ze maken bv speakers voor EAW en JBL*



Ben je daar zeker van of is het een gok ?
sissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## LodeS

Ja zou het eerst even zeker weten  :Wink: 

Want als ik zo hun website bekijk is mijn conclusie dat ze de franse dap zijn, ander logotje derop.. Meer niet
Lode

----------


## Banned

Zomax maakt tot zover ik heb horen zeggen onderdelen en/of speakers voor oa EAW en JBL.

Maar heb al vernomen dat  er in Boost GEEN Zomax zit.

De site is www.zomax-audio.com

----------


## jerre

'k ben 'ns benieuwd, heb 'r me 2 besteld, 'k hoop dat ze snel genoeg binnen zijn, dan kan 'k ze 'ns op de rooster leggen op 'n volgend fuifke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

to Jerre : Ben benieuwd hoe je reactie is ......................

Wil nl ook 2 subs met 2 tops ( dubbel 12 ) bestellen.

----------


## jerre

'k heb nu 2x maal die sp212 besteld via prosound, als ze voor de 15e feb binnen zijn kunnen ze degelijk getest worden, later zal ff wachten worden. De bedoeling is dat ze als topjes gaan werken op 2x15" reflex (die 'k al wel'ns it vernoemd heb), vallen ze tegen mss 'ns met de configuratie proberen zoals 'n x12 (de oorspronklijke die 'k wilde proberen)
Dus in afwachting ...

----------


## jerre

ofwel heb 'k geen geduld, ofwel is het te snel op, maar heeft mss nog iemand ervaring met de mannen van prowebshop? ze zijn blijkbaar maar karig met informatie naar kopers (geen response op mails totdat je 'ns een wat zwaardere mail zend).
Dus in iets zenuwachtigere afwachting ... (had toch wel ns graag geweten wanneer 'k iets zie van waar 'k voor betaald heb)

----------


## Banned

heb je ze al betaald ?

Ik kan ze ook bestellen 238,50 ( sp212 ) in BTW  met vooruitbetaling en heb er ongeveer 2 weken levertijd op.

Hoe lang wacht jij al ?

Anders wil ik ze ook wel bestellen voor je ......

----------


## jerre

'k heb ze al betaald ja, maar 'k ga precies m'n woorden moeten terugtrekken, de post heeft zo te zien vanmorgend voor m'n deur gestaan (en 'k was 'r natuurlijk niet) dus 'k moet ze morgen op de pos tgaan halen ('k denk toch dat ze 't zijn), maar kwa communicatie is 'r dus wel wat verbetering mogelijk, zeker voor 'n webshop.
Goed, morgen dus direct uit de plastiek, eerste test (ben 'ns benieuwd, nu ga 'k 'r direct niet teveel van verwachten, maar van n cheapo top kan je dan ook nit anders, kan dan natuurlijk alleen nog maar meevallen he)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jerre_
> ofwel heb 'k geen geduld, ofwel is het te snel op, maar heeft mss nog iemand ervaring met de mannen van prowebshop?



Ik moet ook soms een tijdje wachten, maar volgens mij is dat een probleempje met de exporteurs in o.a. Duitsland... Na een tijdje hebben die Duitsers het zo vaak de verzending verziekt, dat ze uiteindelijk zelf maar mijn spullen daar zijn wezen ophalen (kijk, das pas service). [8D]

Wat betreft de communicatie: ze zitten er momenteel met 3 man en het klantenbestand is gigantisch gegroeid de laatste tijd. Volgens mij hebben ze te weinig mankracht op dit moment.  :Wink:

----------


## jerre

en dan loopt 'r zoiemand te zeuren als ik natuurlijk [:I] , nuja, een eigen zaak opstarten kan soms hard zijn en van fouten kan je leren he

----------


## jerre

ok, geen geluk dus ('k zag de postbeambte in z'n bakje grabbelen en wist al meteen hoe laat 't was), maw, geen test van die topjes vanavond en ik kan hals over kop nog toppen gaan zoeken voor deze avond ...

----------


## Banned

weet niet wat je zoekt en in de b uurt bij mij zit ......

Ik heb nog 2 toppen voor je met dubbel 10" en driver 1" ........

Het is weliswaar zelfbouw met P-Audio speakers naar tekening van Rog Mogale ( www.speakerplans.com ) speaker is de X10 

Nu wil ik de X12 gaan maken maar voor die prijs van BST zit ik te twijfelen ......

Heb mijn leverancier gebeld en die beweert dat ze gewoon op voorraad zijn dus leveren zal geen probleem zijn.

Moet eerst de betaling doen en bij ontvangst sturen ze ze op ( er komen nogwel verzendkosten bij )

----------


## jerre

in de buurt zal niet zo direct zijn (antwerpen), zoiets ala 2x x10 zo de job wel doen, als het niet te ver in nederland is, is het te overwegen eens rap binnen te springen.
kwa x12 heb 'k 't zelfde gedacht, m'n bedoeling was eert ook zo'n paar kastjes te maken, nu als die sp-212 niet echt schitterend is zal 't uiteindelijk wel zoiets worden hoor (of mss de kast 'n beetje aanpassen die pd's 'r insteken)

kwa betaling, 'k had dezelfd avond nog betaald, dus pak een internationale overschrijving zo'n 2 dagen + dan nog 'ns de explicite vraag om mij te verwittigen of ze al dan niet voor vandaa ggeleverd konden worden ... geen reactie

----------


## Banned

ik zit in Breda dus Antwerpen is te doen ( half uurtje rijden ) 

Maar goed Ik ga ze ook bestellen denk ik gewoon vanwege de prijs. Is het niets dan kan ik er altijd nog Beyma in doen of 18Sound of Paudio speakers is geen probleem..... Voor dat geld kan ik geen behuizing maken en compleet afwerken .......

Ik heb de VIBE serie gehoord van JB en was daarerg onder de indruk van Kost weinig maar klin kt zeker niet verkeerd.

Nu is BST voordeliger en ziet er ook goed uit ( op foto ) komt ook uit China / Japan en uit ervaring weet ik dat ze daar tegenwoordig GEEN slechte dingen maken ( of moet ik zeggen NAMAKEN )

----------


## jerre

mephisto, 'k heb je 'n mailtje gestuurd, laat je iets weten of 't gaat

----------


## Banned

hey Jerre ik heb ook al terug gemaild.

----------


## mark_b

Heb je de speakers al? En heb je ze al opgeblazen???

----------


## Banned

Opgeblazen ???? Kun je ook met Nexo of andere kwaliteits merk hoor .....

Heb hier in een discotheekje ( geen super disco )  4* Vibe 12 Hangen en 4* glijbanen en ik moet je bekennen dat na een maand of 4 nog steeds niets kapot is gedraaid .......

Hiervoor hingen er Master PS12 toppen die ze iedere weekend kapot speelde + de baskasten ( sw18 master ) kapot............

Dus de kwaliteit van JB  vind ik voor de prijs zeker uitstekend ......Van Master vind ik de kwaliteit en de prijs tegenvallen.

Op dit moment hangen er 4* PS10 van Master op de dansvloer in carre ( 4* 4 )

De vibes hangen in de ruimte ( 20 * 10 )

samen met de 4* glijbanen geeft dit een goede sound ( niet uitstekend maar voldoende power en klant is nu wel tevreden )

Moet toegeven de installateur die het hiervoor heeft gedaan heeft het wel bagger aangesloten hierdoor veel problemen met systeem en eigenaar disco geen vertrouwen meer in Master en wou een voordelige oplossing. Die heb ik geboden ....... Niet met PRO maar gewoon op goed gevoel van de VIBE serie. In de praktijk blijkt dat het zeker niet misdoet tegenover de duurdewre systemen ( als je maar weet hoe je het moet gebruiken / afstellen )

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mark_b_
> Heb je de speakers al? En heb je ze al opgeblazen???



Hoezo? Blaas jij ook altijd bij je eerste testrit je speakers op? [xx(]

Maar het ging toch om ervaring met de BST-kasten, niet om Nexo/JB/Master/etc?
Begin ook wel benieuwd te worden naar de ervaringen van Jerre. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jerre

tja, 'k ga jullie moeten teleurstellen ...

heb ze dus nog niet aangekregen (grmbl), heb gisteren (eindelijk) een mailtje ontvangen (na nog's r één gestuurd te hebben) en volgens hun zijn ze nergens op stock, ondertussen weet 'k dus van mephisto dat dit totaal niet het geval is. Dus 'k ga m'n bestelling daar annuleren als dat dus mogelijk is.

Nog ns bedankt btw om mij uit de nood te helpen mephisto met die x10's, 'k kan ze blijkbaar beter via jouw bestellen, maar daar hebben we 't nog wel over.

----------


## Dj eelco b

HOE DUUR ZIJN ZE DAN ??? GOOGLE KAN ZE NIET VINDEN 
ZEG HET EFFE MISCHINEN KOOP IK ZE!!!








> citaat:_Geplaatst door sntho0_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> ...



ggg

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj eelco b_
> 
> HOE DUUR ZIJN ZE DAN ??? GOOGLE KAN ZE NIET VINDEN 
> ZEG HET EFFE MISCHINEN KOOP IK ZE!!!



Antwoord staat op de eerste pagina, ff verder lezen dan de eerste post.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jerre_
> 
> tja, 'k ga jullie moeten teleurstellen ...
> 
> heb ze dus nog niet aangekregen (grmbl), heb gisteren (eindelijk) een mailtje ontvangen (na nog's r één gestuurd te hebben) en volgens hun zijn ze nergens op stock, ondertussen weet 'k dus van mephisto dat dit totaal niet het geval is. Dus 'k ga m'n bestelling daar annuleren als dat dus mogelijk is.
> 
> Nog ns bedankt btw om mij uit de nood te helpen mephisto met die x10's, 'k kan ze blijkbaar beter via jouw bestellen, maar daar hebben we 't nog wel over.



Niet te snel zijn daarmee. Ik heb zelf juist bijzonder goede ervaringen me Prowebshop. Bel ze anders even op, dan heb je direct antwoord hoe het ligt. Ga er niet gelijk van uit dat ZIJ niet de waarheid spreken. De importeur van Mephiso kan OOK geen gelijk hebben.

Zelf wat problemen gehad met een product, besteld bij Prowebshop. Viel netjes onder garantie. Mijn exemplaar opgestuurd, en 1 dag na het opsturen ontving ik een telefoontje van Prowebshop, dat ze mijn pakje hadden binnengekregen, hadden nagekeken, en dat ik netjes een nieuwe opgestuurd krijg. Hartstikke netjes, geen problemen dus.

Ik wil hiermee GEEN reclame voor Prowebshop maken, maar probeer duidelijk te maken dat je niet te snel moet annuleren. De service NA levering is namelijk prima bij Prowebshop, daar kunnen rechtstreekse bestellingen bij importeurs etc. vaak niet tegen op.

----------


## jack

> citaat:Opgeblazen ???? Kun je ook met Nexo of andere kwaliteits merk hoor .....



mooi ni!!!!!

Moet de eerste speaker nog opblazen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heb wel wat problemen gehad met nieuwere rcf speakers
Deze waren niet opgeblazen!! 
Maar hadden fabrikage fouten.(PS10 zie: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=11666)
Als je NEXO opblaast ben je de sense vergeten of heb je deze verkeerd aangesloten.

----------


## Banned

dat zeg ik jack ......

Ik bedoelde een nexo top aansturen zonder processor je kunt een ps10 processor gestuurd  niet vergelijken met een PS10 zonder processor.

dat is appel met peren vergelijken.

Als je die BST toppen en subs aanstuurd met een processor gestuurd rack kan ie ook niet stuk gaan ( als je hem goed instel dan hee )

----------


## jerre

oke, dat ik ongeduldig kan zijn weet 'k, had die bestelling dus 2 weken geleden afgezegd, zonden mij 'n mailtje terug (zo'n snelle reactie had 'k nog niet gehad van die mannen), maar geld terug, nopes nul, mailtje gestuurd, geen reactie op (had 'k weer kunnen verwachten dus).
Iemand die die mannen van prowebshop toevallig wat beter kent?

----------


## Janpa

Hallo heren,

Nexo alleen met proccesorgebruiken ? Nee hoor ik gebruik er al jaren een aantal zonder de Nexo proccesor. Je moet je er echter wel even een EQ standje voor maken. En als je dan weet welke ferq je noet filteren klinken ze gewoon goed. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Zoals met al het betere spul rommel wordt bijna niet meer gemaakt je moet wel aan de knoppen kunnen draaien. Wat wij veel verkopen is american audio voor vaste installatie's en dat klinkt naar de prijs kwaliteit ver houding zeer goed.[8D][8D]

----------


## jack

Wedden dat het maar heeeeeel even goed gaat als je een camco vortex 6(1300 watt 8 ohm) op ps 10 zet zonder originele processor!.
Ik heb meerdere uurtjes besteed om een dbx driverack in te stellen.
Het klinkt best goed.
Alleen met de originele processor gaat het veel harder en heb je minder last van feedback
plus de speakers blijven altijd heel!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jerre_
> oke, dat ik ongeduldig kan zijn weet 'k, had die bestelling dus 2 weken geleden afgezegd, zonden mij 'n mailtje terug (zo'n snelle reactie had 'k nog niet gehad van die mannen), maar geld terug, nopes nul, mailtje gestuurd, geen reactie op (had 'k weer kunnen verwachten dus).
> Iemand die die mannen van prowebshop toevallig wat beter kent?



Ik bestel ook regelmatig bij ze, maar heb nog nooit problemen gehad. [xx(]

Ik ken ze genoeg om toevallig te weten dat ze deze week aan het verbouwen zijn.  :Wink: 

En zoals jeroenvdv al zei: bellen is de beste en snelste manier om te weten hoe de vork in de steel zit.

Verder heeft iemand van hun mij eens gezegd dat IEDERE mail die ze binnenkrijgen wordt beantwoord. Als het een keer druk is, is er hoogstens 2 dagen vertraging. [B)]

----------


## Banned

Weet wel zeker dat je een originele PS10 kapot krijgt........

Elke speaker gaat kapot bij verkeerd gebruik.

Waarom hebben alle grote merken tegenwoordig een processor ertussen staan ???

Als het niet nodig geweest was hadden ze het niet ontworpen......

Met goede instelling van je processor kun je meer vermogen op je speakers zetten.

Kijk naar Master bv.... De MD2 top is RMS geloof ik 300W maar er wordt ongeveer 900W RMS processor gestuurde versterker achter gezet.

Als je de MD2 top op een gewone versterker zet met 900W vermogen RMS 100% zeker dat je deze kapot draait.

Zo is er iemand in de verhuur geweest die heel vaak kapotte md kasten had omdat hij deze aanstuurde met Altair MF2400 versterkers ( deze leverden evenveel vermogen als de DPU 2K5 versterkers 

Maar toch konden zijn speakers er niet tegen............... en dan klagen dat Master slecht is.......

----------


## Janpa

Dit duit er weer maar op dat er electronica nodig is om de prestatie van de ls kast te verbeteren en te beveiligen bij sommige merken. Er zijn er gelukkig ook nog die dit niet nodig hebben en toch een goede sound leveren. Tja een merk is toch zo goed als de technicus die er mee omgaat.

----------


## Banned

heb vandaag 2 BST SP212 kasten besteld ....... ben benieuwd hoelang het gaat duren.

Zodra ik ze binnen heb maak ik wat foto'tjes en laat ik horen wat ik er van vind.

----------


## jerre

ik heb eindelijk m'n geld teruggehad (hiephoi), maar dat van elke mail terug sturen is toch precies niet helemaal juist, maar soit, eind goed al goed, op naar 't volgende  :Smile:

----------


## Banned

Vandaag ( 14-03 ) bericht gehad van mijn leverancier en mijn topjes zijn verstuurd. ( besteld op de 08-03 ) Als alles meezit heb ik ze morgen in huis !!

Dus bewijs dat ze wel te leveren zijn ......

Schiet het al wat op op met je toppen Jerre ??

Als je interesse hebt kun je die BST toppen hier komen luisteren.

Zodra ik ze binnen heb laat ik mijn mening horen en mss nog wat foto'tjes

----------


## jerre

Voorlopig schiet het niet zo op omdat ik op cursus ben in Nederland (jaja), maar de plannen zijn af dus een dees dagen begin k ze ns te maken (cfr http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=13468)

----------


## Banned

Hier wat foto's van de BST SP212 kastjes.

Heb ze dit weekend ff getest en moet zeggen dat het niet verkeerd is. ZEKER niet voor het geld.

Een EQtje is op zich niet nodig. Met fullrange gebruik wel noodzakelijk vindt ik.( maar ieder heeft zijn eigen smaak ).





Er zitten ook riggings ( hang en vlieg ) punten aan ( alleen voor het hangen van de kast ) niet om aan elkaar te hangen !! Kast wordt geleverd inclusief de bevestigings-materiaal.

----------

